# Notarised forms for life partner visa



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi

I am putting together my cohabitation agreement which my partner and I will get notarised next week, for my life partner visa. Can anyone let me know if they think I should get his letter of support and other statements from friends and family notarised as well? 

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Having your forms notarised are expensive, so I would only get the documents stated by home affairs as necessary done. Otherwise you are just throwing money away - I think our's cost over £200 anyway so we didnt want to spend another penny!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mich81 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am putting together my cohabitation agreement which my partner and I will get notarised next week, for my life partner visa. Can anyone let me know if they think I should get his letter of support and other statements from friends and family notarised as well?
> 
> ...


You usually only need to get legal documents notarised (contracts, agreements, marriage certificates etc...). This is to assure the country where you will be using the documents that they are indeed legal. As such, it would not make sense to get for example a letter of support notarised as there is no legality to be confirmed by the notary public. As stated previously, it is very expensive to get documents notarised so if you can save the money then do so.


----------

